# WiFi has been hacked



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My in-laws have been asking me for my WiFi password and of course I won't give that out, so yesterday they were able to some how hack into my PLDT account. 

I did managed to download a program that alerts me to all the device's logged under my DSL and sure enough something did pop up, so I sent my son and wife down and sure enough my son found an In-law hiding behind a banana tree surfing the web, wife started yelling at me to turn off the WiFi and that's when the in-law got up and walked off I guess he shut off his cell phone and my software then gave me a red X next to the MAC address and as soon as my wife came up stairs he was back on again, the red X disappeared.... shameless. 

I performed a quick search and found that you can download software that can hack the password so is there a way a fix for this? Has anyone dealt with this issue and how to fix this.  I have a PLDT Baudtec rn243r4 router, may need to take it in to PLDT for help.

I've never used a WiFi before so I'm somewhat clueless and have been scouring the web for answers but I'm having trouble, so I'm not sure changing the password will work.

To make matter worse I did a perimeter walk with my tablet and my WiFi reaches across the street, in-laws and neighbors are one big happy family when it comes to free goods and services but I'm getting tired of it, it's been a real one-way relationship.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> My in-laws have been asking me for my WiFi password and of course I won't give that out, so yesterday they were able to some how hack into my PLDT account.
> 
> I did managed to download a program that alerts me to all the device's logged under my DSL and sure enough something did pop up, so I sent my son and wife down and sure enough my son found an In-law hiding behind a banana tree surfing the web, wife started yelling at me to turn off the WiFi and that's when the in-law got up and walked off I guess he shut off his cell phone and my software then gave me a red X next to the MAC address and as soon as my wife came up stairs he was back on again, the red X disappeared.... shameless.
> 
> ...


If it were me, the very first thing I would do is to completely and forever end any relationship with her family. I mean food, financial assistance, emergency help. I would even go so far as to install a fence they can not get over or through without coming in contact with an electric fence or a DEADLY guard dog--Period!

I would trash the PLDT provided WIFI unit as they probably have a friend or friend of a friend that can provide all of PLDT passwords to them for something in exchange.

Until you get to a good quality mall PC/WIFI store I would check *"C-Net"* for a possible download of a WIFI password security program.
But most definitely I would get rid of the PLDT provided WIFI unit at once..


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

how to change password 





Free software to monitorwho is using your wifi and BLOCK who you do not want connected to your wifi. 
Who Is On My WiFi | Wiress Network Security Software

Note: Even if you change your password, relatives and others can still access your new password if they have any access to your hardware devices.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> If it were me, the very first thing I would do is to completely and forever end any relationship with her family. I mean food, financial assistance, emergency help. I would even go so far as to install a fence they can not get over or through without coming in contact with an electric fence or a DEADLY guard dog--Period!
> 
> I would trash the PLDT provided WIFI unit as they probably have a friend or friend of a friend that can provide all of PLDT passwords to them for something in exchange.
> 
> ...


You can mac filter so only those in the list can connect ... 

Less drastic!


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

MAC Address filtering sounds like the best solution to your problem.

If your PLDT modem doesnt support that, then buy a router that does (like a Linksys), disable the Wifi on the PLDT modem, connect the Linksys to the modem and connect via Wifi to the Linksys.

Adding all the MAC addresses can be a pain in the rear, but can be worth it.

Also, make sure you are using WPA2 encryption on your access point. WEP and WPA can be cracked.

Good luck!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*I Live in Fort Knox*



Jet Lag said:


> If it were me, the very first thing I would do is to completely and forever end any relationship with her family. I mean food, financial assistance, emergency help. I would even go so far as to install a fence they can not get over or through without coming in contact with an electric fence or a DEADLY guard dog--Period!
> 
> I would trash the PLDT provided WIFI unit as they probably have a friend or friend of a friend that can provide all of PLDT passwords to them for something in exchange.
> 
> ...


I have a steel gate and my three entrance doors all have smaller steel gates. In-laws no longer get anything from us, a very long story with many, many forgiveness's but enough is enough some in-laws are meant to be stuck in the trash can they live in, not every poor person here is worth saving.

Brother in-laws wife had a stroke two weeks ago, still waiting for her to die, and they've asked me 3 times for money, I can't wait for her to kick the bucket, she dogged us badly, I've never said that about anybody, so this is a first.

I have a small dog that never barks he's come along way he only will bark when in intruder comes close to the house, so he's not big but extremely effective.

Jet gonna try out all these options, I'm not sure this PLDT has a MAC address option but I'm gonna try if not I'll have to save up for the unit with this option.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Password won't do it*



pakawala said:


> how to change password
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45RZb0Ec6yo
> 
> Free software to monitorwho is using your wifi and BLOCK who you do not want connected to your wifi.
> ...


Great point the password won't do it, they can use the software to crack it again, this has been a learning experience for me, so I went with the MAC filtering option and my unit had it, and it was easier then the video's of other units, thanks for this video Pakawala it had a short cut to another video on how to MAC filter.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good news and thank you all for your replies, the first video at the end had a short cut on how I can set up MAC filtering (best option it looks like), with the other recommendations from eurcrlix, Honda Guy, thank you! I put it all together and figured it out, these units are all different from the video's so went with the basic set up spots or area's to make the modification and it turns out that my unit is very easy to set up, easier then the video on a different branded router, I added my tablet and my wife's cell phone....Yea! And a fist up at my in-laws and one more triumph of defeating them and their dastardly ways.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Right on! Nice to be victorious.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Telling it how it is!*



mcalleyboy said:


> I have a steel gate and my three entrance doors all have smaller steel gates. In-laws no longer get anything from us, a very long story with many, many forgiveness's but enough is enough some in-laws are meant to be stuck in the trash can they live in, not every poor person here is worth saving.
> 
> Brother in-laws wife had a stroke two weeks ago, still waiting for her to die, and they've asked me 3 times for money, I can't wait for her to kick the bucket, she dogged us badly, I've never said that about anybody, so this is a first.


mcalleyboy, Sorry to hear about your hassle and glad to hear that you're on your way to resolving this latest 'test'. Don't take this the wrong way but I do find your posts entertaining - and informative of course; you certainly tell it how it is! Keep those posts coming and good luck with the in-laws. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Glad to hear the MAC filtering is working for you. One more thing that you can do is disable the "SSID Broadcast". This hides your network from the local area. You can still connect, you just have to manually add the name of your network when adding it to your devices for the first time. Also, now might be a good time to change of your network so they can't keep trying to access it. There are ways to sample traffic and find out MAC addresses on the network and also software so that you can mimic a different MAC. But hey, if they can do all of that you will probably have bigger problems than them on your network.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Woa*



jon1 said:


> Glad to hear the MAC filtering is working for you. One more thing that you can do is disable the "SSID Broadcast". This hides your network from the local area. You can still connect, you just have to manually add the name of your network when adding it to your devices for the first time. Also, now might be a good time to change of your network so they can't keep trying to access it. There are ways to sample traffic and find out MAC addresses on the network and also software so that you can mimic a different MAC. But hey, if they can do all of that you will probably have bigger problems than them on your network.


Thanks for the heads up....  so there's also soft ware to copy my MAC address or mimic my MAC saved items? My only issue is the in-laws I live somewhat remote but they're relentless in their pursuits of stealing what doesn't belong to them and then making a business out of it, they work harder at stealing, I mentioned to my wife that wouldn't it be easier for them to work for a living, she told me ... they won't do that. 

Well this is a huge learning lesson for me and I'll start checking on my options, also have to figure out how to change my network? This is another new thing, any help.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mcalleyboy said:


> Thanks for the heads up....  so there's also soft ware to copy my MAC address or mimic my MAC saved items? My only issue is the in-laws I live somewhat remote but they're relentless in their pursuits of stealing what doesn't belong to them and then making a business out of it, they work harder at stealing, I mentioned to my wife that wouldn't it be easier for them to work for a living, she told me ... they won't do that.
> 
> Well this is a huge learning lesson for me and I'll start checking on my options, also have to figure out how to change my network? This is another new thing, any help.


MAC spoofing can be done, but they need to grab your mac address.. i.e your phone/laptop mac address

I guess you are being too paranoid

Just change and then hide the SSID and with MAC filter, you should be good

if your in-laws were military grade hackers, I am sure they will not be hanging on to you .. I believe they just go lucky or somebody gave them the password (out of sympathy ?? )


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Password given out*



ecureilx said:


> MAC spoofing can be done, but they need to grab your mac address.. i.e your phone/laptop mac address
> 
> I guess you are being too paranoid
> 
> ...


Will look that up ecureilx thank you. I think your right this is not an old router its brand new, manufactured this year and I didn't have any issue's till my daughter came to visit and next thin I know the Wireless Network Watcher started showing that someone had compromised my WiFi. 

The in-law in question is the son of my wife's sister, he kept bugging my son for the password and he also asked me, I know that my son wouldn't give it out, he's 10 years old and I've never showed him the password location, I warned him (I knew or could feel something was going on) and two days later my son mentioned to me that John-john, that's his name (hacker) kept asking him for the password, so you could be right, one of my kids may have given it out.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think that you will be alright. Just change the name of your router and then hide the SSID Broadcast. 

How about something like "NBI Cybersecurity" ?? That way if someone was able to sniff out your network, it might deter them from going any further


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I think that you will be alright. Just change the name of your router and then hide the SSID Broadcast.
> 
> How about something like "NBI Cybersecurity" ?? That way if someone was able to sniff out your network, it might deter them from going any further


Ha ha, I like that name! I had NotForYou but I think I need something more intimidating like that!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rename my router*



jon1 said:


> I think that you will be alright. Just change the name of your router and then hide the SSID Broadcast.
> 
> How about something like "NBI Cybersecurity" ?? That way if someone was able to sniff out your network, it might deter them from going any further


Wish I'd thought of that name, well I think, actually I was able to accomplish this last task, dang.... it took a while, nothing on the web even comes close on how to change my unit's SSID, so I went with another old faithful media spot a female Internet and computer specialist I used to listen to on the AM radio called Kim Komando and actually her advice is basic and to the point and gets me to where I need to be.

My SSID number or name is unchangeable there's no option like some of the YouTube video's to change PLDTHOMEDSL, the older units had an option but the new one, no way it's not even an option they have an add on blank to the right of that area where you add to the name, so that's what I did and as soon as I hit the save button my son was kicked off the internet. All I had to do was input the same code that came with the WiFi unit and he was logged in again.

Hope that sounds right? I had to log in again to my wife's cell phone also.

On a lighter note the in-law is down on the corner trying to hack neighbors PLDT WiFi, my son seen him lurching down there next to their house.... Did I mention my in-laws are relentless or unrelenting, nothing phases them they move on and get what they want, going to help my neighbor on the corner update his WiFi unit....LOL, next area with a WiFi is the pig and duck farm, smells to high heaven, it's so bad sometimes I choke walking by, I'll let him grab his dose of WiFi in that area.  Nothing's to good for the in-laws.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

So you cant change the original ID, is there a way to hook it to your personal router via ethernet? And turn off the wifi on the PLDT device (like Hondaguy suggested)? Then the changing the name of your personal router would work. 

To change the SSID = the same as the name of your router.


Then you would be in 100% control.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PLDT device is an all in one unit*



jon1 said:


> So you cant change the original ID, is there a way to hook it to your personal router via ethernet? And turn off the wifi on the PLDT device (like Hondaguy suggested)? Then the changing the name of your personal router would work.
> 
> To change the SSID = the same as the name of your router.
> 
> ...


Not sure I understand but my PLDT device is a 3-1 unit, everything is as one. Going to read on more and study my options, if trouble persists, I thinks over now.... I'll buy my own router. 

The in-laws that are bugging me currently are only next door temporarily, the sister in-law (hackers mother) is suppose to marry a German man this month I thought but so far he hasn't shown up, funny thing is she still lives with her Tom Boys, poor German will show up and think that these other girls are best friends.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Easiest way to add MAC addresses for filtering is to first turn off the filtering.

Then connect the device, you will at the least see the MAC address so can add it or at best be able to add it directly.

Then turn MAC address filtering back on.

I have always done this for all my routers ever since I discovered the filtering.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*WiFi name*



DonAndAbby said:


> Ha ha, I like that name! I had NotForYou but I think I need something more intimidating like that!


I made my WiFi name "McalleyboysInternetCafe", actually used my first name not mcalleyboy, so I could rub it in every time they try to connect.


----------



## zacwhite15 (Dec 26, 2014)

McAlleyboy, i know how you feel dude. if you need some help securing your network i am happy to help. im not sure where your located in laguna, im just in paranaque. if you haven't been able to sort the issue just shoot me a pm and ill send ya my cell. im rather familiar with PLDT's tech and always happy to help a fellow expat.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> I made my WiFi name "McalleyboysInternetCafe", actually used my first name not mcalleyboy, so I could rub it in every time they try to connect.


How about National_Bureau_Investigation_ Surveillance _Unit ?

I've used the local equal name in other places just for a laugh.

Given the absolute deference and fear that some of the locals will show to anyone in authority it just might work.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*WiFi help*



zacwhite15 said:


> McAlleyboy, i know how you feel dude. if you need some help securing your network i am happy to help. im not sure where your located in laguna, im just in paranaque. if you haven't been able to sort the issue just shoot me a pm and ill send ya my cell. im rather familiar with PLDT's tech and always happy to help a fellow expat.


Thank you Zacwhite15, so far it's been OK, after I changed it to MAC filtering, I'll keep monitoring any slow downs. I have my WiFi unit upstairs and so the loacation could travel much further, I have open windows in all sides of our bedroom. I performed a test on how far the signal is traveling and it's traveling across the street within reach of the neighbors.

I like the Paranaque area, they have a cool twin mall there with probably one of the best grocery stores in the upstairs mall and then when you leave a walk way type escalator for you and your cart. Never had the chance to look at the private grocery clubs. I live much farther away and on the lower end of the Laguna de Bay lake.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*WiFi names*



Manitoba said:


> How about National_Bureau_Investigation_ Surveillance _Unit ?
> 
> I've used the local equal name in other places just for a laugh.
> 
> Given the absolute deference and fear that some of the locals will show to anyone in authority it just might work.


I like that name Manitoba, gosh my relatives aren't scared of anyone, it could be complete and utter ignorance, some are locked up in jail for selling Shabu, stealing is a way of life and so the lack of police enforcement scares no one in the area of Laguna that I live in. 

Funny your supposed to wear your helmet while riding the motorcycle they still don't do that here or they carry the helmet on their arms, it makes no sense to me. The entire entire police force in our municipality was fired recently for dealing with drugs and murder and before that the two Police Chiefs one in our municipality and the next accidentally got run over by a truck whiles standing on the side of the road getting ready for their morning jog by the highway two years earlier.


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi there I had same prob but was aware of this when in the Uk SO I bought my UK wifi router with me !! all I do now is have the PLDT router wifi turned off and my uk and pldt routers connected by ethernet cable and I change the uk router password every week !!
if you have an android mobile you can download an app called fing which shows who is using your internet


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice tool for sniffing your network. Gives you the host name and mac address so you can make a deny list...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Desk top application*



expatuk2015 said:


> Hi there I had same prob but was aware of this when in the Uk SO I bought my UK wifi router with me !! all I do now is have the PLDT router wifi turned off and my uk and pldt routers connected by ethernet cable and I change the uk router password every week !!
> if you have an android mobile you can download an app called fing which shows who is using your internet


I found out they were stealing my signal from my desk top I use a program recommended by Kim Komando called Wireless Network Watcher is free also, gives the MAC address.


----------

